# Plant ID



## SimonRyu (Sep 16, 2006)

Received a small piece of this with some rotala wallichi (sp?). Don't know what it is - seems to get very leggy but would like to know what it is.
Thanks...


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like Najas.
Najas guadalupensis -- Center for Aquatic and Invasive Plants


----------

